# Anyone pumped for Strikeforce?



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Man this card is sick. 3 title fights, 4 Champions and free on CBS.

This card is gonna be awesome. You guys pumped or what?


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Shinya Aoki is fighting on this card(one that I don't have to wake up at 3 AM to see live)- I'm stoked for this event and the other fights are just extra for me. :thumb02:


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

I cant wait for this card to happen.

The great part is that when it is over the Anderson Silva threads will decrease somewhat........:thumbsup:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

If Hendo is fighting I'm pumped, I will admit to being firmly attached to Dan's nuts. Henderson is the ******* man, he's going to destroy Shields, Dan is on a whole different level. Add to that the rest of that card, absolutely sick card, just hope there are no commercials, I hate watching MMA with commercials it kills the intensity of the fight.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Walker said:


> Shinya Aoki is fighting on this card(one that I don't have to wake up at 3 AM to see live)- I'm stoked for this event and the other fights are just extra for me. :thumb02:


Seconded. I'm looking for Aoki to step up and take that #1 LW spot that BJ just got knocked off.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Dan Henderson vs Jake Shields - Dan will win this one but it wont be by a ko,he wont have a chance to KO shields.

Gegard Mousasi vs King Mo - Gegard has way to much experience in MMA for MO,40 sec into the first round Head kick Ko into King MO.

Aoki vs Melendez - Aoki by SUB


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I for one can't wait for this card. I just set the DVR yesterday and right when I hit record they had a commercial for it. Hendo and Mousasi are going to beat some a$$, I kind of feel sorry for Sheilds though.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

mousasi v lawal...friggin awesome

UFC would need to try darn hard to top that....not anderson silva v the usual junk but more machida v shogun


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

UFCFAN18 said:


> Man this card is sick. 3 title fights, 4 Champions and free on CBS.
> 
> This card is gonna be awesome. You guys pumped or what?


Pumped for melendez vs aoki, mousasi vs lawal, henderson vs shields and mayhem on the card as well, if your not pumped for this get the f*** off this forum,lol
Strikeforce may not be quite the ufc but i've liked all their cards of late.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

I really hope Aoki wins just for the sake of Dream. If he losses this will be two Champions to fall at the hands of Strikeforce.

Not to mention Diaz going to fight in Dream also.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

It's a good card, but there's one fight above all others for me: Aoki vs. Melendez.

So many questions to be answered about Fancypants! And about Gil, for that matter.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

There is loads happening at strikeforce right now to be excited about, not only does this weekends card look awesome, but I personally think with some recent new signings like Arlovski and the return of Overeem has made there HW division the most exciting division thought the MMA world, I cant' wait to see a truly deserved HW champion be crowned at SF, it maybe a few fights away but it will happen and its going to be a lot of fun watching the fights that it takes to develop.


----------



## stevy1222 (Jun 3, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> If Hendo is fighting I'm pumped, I will admit to being firmly attached to Dan's nuts. Henderson is the ******* man, he's going to destroy Shields, Dan is on a whole different level.


good sir, Dan Henderson is not going to "destroy" Shields. And he is not on a whole different level than him. We will see Saturday and after you see that Henderson doesn't destroy him, i will be here waiting for a "you were right"..... 
have a nice day 

im joking, im not that big of a doucher.... i don't see Henderson destroying Shields. yeah, he's been in bigger best orgs but Shields decided to fight with Strikeforce. Its going to be a good battle though


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Not to let my love of Shiny-pants(now shorts for this fight) cloud the other fights- there are some great ones on this card. The only destruction fight IMO will be what Mousasi does to King Mo. Gegard will teach him a hard lesson. 

Hendo-Shields- I'm interested in but not pumped for to be honest.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Can't frikking wait, stacked card with excellent match ups!!

Gonna be awesome.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

melendez will show how overrated aoki is

im 50/50 with hendo/shields i wouldn't be surprised if hendo wins but i also wouldn't be surprised if shields subbs him because hendo has never had a great gas tank and if it goes into the later rounds than it will go drastically in shields favor 


if mo is smart and he doesn't try to stand with the mouse for too long than mo will GnP his way to victory








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> There is loads happening at strikeforce right now to be excited about, not only does this weekends card look awesome, but I personally think with some recent new signings like Arlovski and the return of Overeem has made there HW division the most exciting division thought the MMA world, I cant' wait to see a truly deserved HW champion be crowned at SF, it maybe a few fights away but it will happen and its going to be a lot of fun watching the fights that it takes to develop.


come on now the UFC's HW is far better than SF's


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes, can't f8cking wait for this one - counting on my boy Shields to keep his belt. Can't wait for the Mousasi v Mo fight, can't pick a winner though - and the Aoki v Melendez fight is gonna be a barn burner ... not long to go now!!


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

stevy1222 said:


> good sir, Dan Henderson is not going to "destroy" Shields. And he is not on a whole different level than him. We will see Saturday and after you see that Henderson doesn't destroy him, i will be here waiting for a "you were right".....
> have a nice day
> 
> im joking, im not that big of a doucher.... i don't see Henderson destroying Shields. yeah, he's been in bigger best orgs but Shields decided to fight with Strikeforce. Its going to be a good battle though


I don't know man, Dan Henderson has been in there with some of the best grapplers in the world... Big Nog twice, Little Nog, Arona, etc. etc. Shields is going to get outstriked pretty easily by Henderson, will have a hard time taking him down, and will have an even harder time submitting him. 

I do think Shields is an excellent fighter, but Henderson is a terrible match-up for him. It sucks too, because I want to see Jacare and Shields for the title tbh.


----------



## stevy1222 (Jun 3, 2009)

wukkadb said:


> I don't know man, Dan Henderson has been in there with some of the best grapplers in the world... Big Nog twice, Little Nog, Arona, etc. etc. Shields is going to get outstriked pretty easily by Henderson, will have a hard time taking him down, and will have an even harder time submitting him.
> 
> I do think Shields is an excellent fighter, but Henderson is a terrible match-up for him. It sucks too, because I want to see Jacare and Shields for the title tbh.


You are correct, Henderson has gone with some of the best grapplers. but i don't know. i have a feeling that shields could pull of the upset. henderson will outstrike so i think shields will go to the ground. its been a while since henderson has had to sprawl on an opponent so he might have forgotten what a sprawl is haha


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> come on now the UFC's HW is far better than SF's


He didint even mention ufc


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

stevy1222 said:


> You are correct, Henderson has gone with some of the best grapplers. but i don't know. i have a feeling that shields could pull of the upset. henderson will outstrike so i think shields will go to the ground. its been a while since henderson has had to sprawl on an opponent so he might have forgotten what a sprawl is haha


I would be willing to put a lot on sprawling is all Hendo has worked on. Jake doesn't have a chance if the fight doesn't hit the ground, so I think Dan is going to try to avoid that and land that hammer he carries in his right and end the fight. Shields won't be able to leg hump Dan like he did Miller. Dan is way stronger, he went five with Rampage.....


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Jake Shields, Dan Henderson, Shinya Aoki, Gegard Mousasi, King Mo, and Glibert Melendez on the same card??

I'm more than pumped for this...

I think Jake is going to come out on top..


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

JimmyJames said:


> I cant wait for this card to happen.
> 
> The great part is that when it is over the Anderson Silva threads will decrease somewhat........:thumbsup:


ha yeah right, i bet 90% of the forum does not know there is anything outside the ufc section


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Jake Shields, Dan Henderson, Shinya Aoki, Gegard Mousasi, King Mo, and Glibert Melendez on the same card??
> 
> I'm more than pumped for this...
> 
> I think Jake is going to come out on top..


This.



M_D said:


> ha yeah right, i bet 90% of the forum does not know there is anything outside the ufc section


Lol. So, so true. Those people will be missing out on 3 epic fights though, so it's their loss!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

M_D said:


> ha yeah right, i bet 90% of the forum does not know there is anything outside the ufc section


I'm glad about that sometimes, the only thing worse than a UFC only fan, is an uneducated UFC only fan trying to talk about things outside of the UFC. The only fighters they know about most of the time are guys who used to fight in the UFC and Fedor.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

All these great fights and match-ups and it's FRRRREEEEEEEE!!!!

I loves a free event and this card is actually one I would pay for. :thumb02:


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> come on now the UFC's HW is far better than SF's


I would disagree, I find the SF HW division a lot more interesting, in fact aside from Cain and JDS there is not a lot at all I find interesting in the UFC HW division, where as the return of Overheem, the continuation of Werdum's and Arlovski's careers who I believe still both have a lot to offer the world of MMA.

Then Bigfoot and Rogers both extremity good prospects who I believe both could easy hit with the best the UFC can offer, as for the big question of where is Frank Mir right now after loosing to Carwin, I personally would love to see him join SF and fight one of these guys although I know its never going to happen.

Then it goes without saying but Fedor, give me a Fedor fight over a Lesnar fight anyday.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

stevy1222 said:


> You are correct, Henderson has gone with some of the best grapplers. but i don't know. i have a feeling that shields could pull of the upset. henderson will outstrike so i think shields will go to the ground. *its been a while since henderson has had to sprawl on an opponent* so he might have forgotten what a sprawl is haha


Rousimar Palhares?


----------



## Jamal (Aug 20, 2009)

This imo is the best MMA card so far this year in regards of talent from top to bottom


----------



## thejitz (Mar 29, 2010)

I could not imagine if Mousasi lose, it would be a state of cognitive dissonance. King Mo is a very promising fighter.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm really excited. I just wish Fedor was fighting on the card  

At least my ***** Mousasi is fighting.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Jamal said:


> This imo is the best MMA card so far this year in regards of talent from top to bottom


I'd have to agree with this...

(Though the talent on UFC 111 was up there with GSP, Mir, Carwin, Fitch).

But I'm more amped for this show.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

This is more stacked than MANY ufc cards in the past


----------



## tyler90wm (Oct 8, 2008)

This will be my first time going to a MMA event, any advice on how early I should get there?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

wukkadb said:


> Rousimar Palhares?


Rousimar Palhares and Jake Shields have two entirely different levels of takedown...

Jakes TD is much better.... when he commits.. he doesn't stop until he puts you on your back.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Rousimar Palhares and Jake Shields have two entirely different levels of takedown...
> 
> Jakes TD is much better.... when he commits.. he doesn't stop until he puts you on your back.


yeah jakes got excellent TD's but who the **** slams hendo like paul harris did


----------



## grkted55 (Dec 13, 2009)

I AM PUMPED. mousasi is a beast man, cant wait to see that guy do battle. SHINYA AOKI IMO BEST LIGHTWEIGHT, the guy is a submission savagem he looks like you can kill him but what a crazy SOB. dan henderson is fighting, great fighter, cant wait !!!


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Rousimar Palhares and Jake Shields have two entirely different levels of takedown...
> 
> Jakes TD is much better.... when he commits.. he doesn't stop until he puts you on your back.


I'm sure he does, but I wasn't comparing their TD ability. He just asked when the last time Hendo had to "sprawl and brawl" was, and I simply pointed out it was only 2 fights ago versus Palhares. I didn't mean Palhares is a better grappler than Shields, or even a similar grappler.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

Hendo - KO
Moussasi - TKO
Aoki - SUB


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Hell yha i am pumped its going to be my 21st birthday so i am going to go to thunder over louisville then i can come home and watch hendo become champ while drinking.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

IMO this card has the potential to be the best card of the year in MMA, better than everything the UFC did so far.
But, that's on paper.
The thing about Strikeforce is, they put toghter very good shows, but unfortunately, not so often.
Regarding this card, i have it like this
Hendo
Mousasi
don't realy know. I am picking Melendez


----------



## ZaoSyn (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm rooting for Shinya but it's hard to when he says he didn't really train for Melendez and the reason why is because he wants to go in there as himself, a Japanese MMA fighter and fight the Japanese MMA style and prove that Japanese MMA is better than American MMA.

Nothing against him being proud and confident in Japanese MMA but him not focusing on Melendez during training? Melendez is a much larger dude compared to Aoki. I've never seen either fight but I've seen highlight packages.. how is Aoki getting this to the ground other than being slammed by Melendez?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

wukkadb said:


> I'm sure he does, but I wasn't comparing their TD ability. He just asked when the last time Hendo had to "sprawl and brawl" was, and I simply pointed out it was only 2 fights ago versus Palhares. I didn't mean Palhares is a better grappler than Shields, or even a similar grappler.


The big difference I beleive is gonna be the way the fight takes place....

Rousimar seemed content to test his standup for half of the fight against Hendo....

Jake wont...

He's gonna go for takedowns.. period.
When Hendo clinches....Jakes gonna roll..
If he tries to pick Jake up... Jake will jump guard..
When he swings Jake will shoot....

The funny thing about the whole situation is that Jake Shields is a natural WW... he doesn't even want to fight MW...... He just got tired of cleaning the best WWs out in the world...

He literally destroyed every WW comepting from 2005 to 2010 that was not signed to the UFC that was worth a damn...

Moving up and facing a guy as strong and experienced as Dan Henderson is a hell of a statement...


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Hendo will KO this guy worst than Bisping


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

vilify said:


> Hendo will KO this guy worst than Bisping




People were saying the same thing when Jake Shields faced Paul Daley....

We all saw how that turned out..


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> People were saying the same thing when Jake Shields faced Paul Daley....
> 
> We all saw how that turned out..


Yeah, but Daley has no ground game at all.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Yeah, but Daley has no ground game at all.




I'm very interested to see if the natural WW that is Jake Shields is going to be able to submit a MW powerhouse who has defended himself against a HW BJJ master like Big Nog.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I'm very interested to see if the natural WW that is Jake Shields is going to be able to submit a MW powerhouse who has defended himself against a HW BJJ master like Big Nog.


I don't think this fight is getting to the ground unless Henderson wants it to be there. Henderson has fought HW's and Shields isn't even a very big WW. Not saying Hendo is massive, but he's probably going to be a full weight class bigger by the time they get in the cage.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> I don't think this fight is getting to the ground unless Henderson wants it to be there. Henderson has fought HW's and Shields isn't even a very big WW. Not saying Hendo is massive, but he's probably going to be a full weight class bigger by the time they get in the cage.



It will go down.... Jake has an excellent and gritty style of take down... he'll work for minutes if he has to... but he'll get it..


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> It will go down.... Jake has an excellent and gritty style of take down... he'll work for minutes if he has to... but he'll get it..


Then be dead after the first and Hendo will shrug him off intil he Ko's him......

Wrestling with Hendo is not a joke, Rampage was tired after one with Hendo.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Then be dead after the first and Hendo will shrug him off intil he Ko's him......
> 
> Wrestling with Hendo is not a joke, Rampage was tired after one with Hendo.


Jakes been underestimated alot by fans...

His cardio is sick so don't expect him to be "dead" anytime soon in a fight...

Jake really is that talented, dangerous and skilled.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Jakes been underestimated alot by fans...
> 
> His cardio is sick so don't expect him to be "dead" anytime soon in a fight...
> 
> Jake really is that talented, dangerous and skilled.


Oh, don't get me wrong I think he's a good fighter, I just think Hendo is a terrible matchup for him. Hendo is hard to takedown and he's got sick power. And Henderson is driven he wants another belt before he retires.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Oh, don't get me wrong I think he's a good fighter, I just think Hendo is a terrible matchup for him. Hendo is hard to takedown and he's got sick power. And Henderson is driven he wants another belt before he retires.


I'm not taking anything from Hendo either... He's one of the toughest fighters in the world.. damn this guy spits nails....

I'm just counting on Jakes technique, wrestling and counter wrestling to overcome...

Dan's impulsive enough to GNP if he gets Jake on his back... and that is where he'll lose an arm..

Also Dan is really bad off of his back.... and Jake has some of the best top control in the world...

One could say it's a bad matchup for Dan as well.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I'm not taking anything from Hendo either... He's one of the toughest fighters in the world.. damn this guy spits nails....
> 
> I'm just counting on Jakes technique, wrestling and counter wrestling to overcome...
> 
> ...


I just don't see Jake getting Dan down more than once or twice and Dan's sub D is good enough to avoid a sub. 

I don't think this fight is as cut and dry and people are making it seem, but I'm still going with Dan. Should be a good fight though.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> I just don't see Jake getting Dan down more than once or twice and Dan's sub D is good enough to avoid a sub.
> 
> I don't think this fight is as cut and dry and people are making it seem, but I'm still going with Dan. Should be a good fight though.


It's close and DAMN! Can't wait!

I'm also interested to see Melendez VS Aoki.

Aoki has been widley regarded as the #2 LW in the world.. With B.J. losing to Edgar if Melendez defeats Aoki where would you put Melendez?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> It's close and DAMN! Can't wait!
> 
> I'm also interested to see Melendez VS Aoki.
> 
> Aoki has been widley regarded as the #2 LW in the world.. With B.J. losing to Edgar if Melendez defeats Aoki where would you put Melendez?


The rest of that card I'm just watching as a MMA fan. I'm only a fan of Dan Henderson, so the rest of the card I don't really care who wins. But I'm going with Aoki by sub and Gegard by KO.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Okay I'm dying now, I wanna see it already.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Okay I'm dying now, I wanna see it already.


Less then 24 hours man!


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

I cant wait to see the Strikeforce > UFC threads after the event :sarcastic12:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

JimmyJames said:


> I cant wait to see the Strikeforce > UFC threads after the event :sarcastic12:


yeah, well when it's free and has three title fights it will of course seem better.

Imagine if the UFC did the same thing, it would be 

A.Sila v Sonnen
Machida v Shogun
Edgar v Penn

For free? That would be insane.

I'm just mad the NBA playoffs start the same night, I'll be flipping all over the place, hahaha


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I would have to put Melendez at #2 in the world if he gets past Aoki.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I would have to put Melendez at #2 in the world if he gets past Aoki.


Who you have #1?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Who you have #1?



Much as it pains me to say it... Frankie Edgar.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Much as it pains me to say it... Frankie Edgar.


really? I need to see him fight BJ again before I can give him the #1 spot. I'm not a BJ fan, but he didn't look right at 112 and I think he'll take Frankie apart in the rematch.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> really? I need to see him fight BJ again before I can give him the #1 spot. I'm not a BJ fan, but he didn't look right at 112 and I think he'll take Frankie apart in the rematch.


I think B.J. should have been given the decision TBH. And I also think BJ would win the rematch....

But a victory over the #1 ranked fighter in the world should earn you that spot.

Same logic I'm using for Melendez VS Shinya. 

This is why I said "it pains me to say Frankie".


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I think B.J. should have been given the decision TBH. And I also think BJ would win the rematch....
> 
> But a victory over the #1 ranked fighter in the world should earn you that spot.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I guess but imo I think that was just a perfect storm for Frankie Edgar, kind of like a Buster Douglas moment, if you know what I mean.


----------



## stevy1222 (Jun 3, 2009)

wukkadb said:


> Rousimar Palhares?


That was over a year and a half ago. Well i guess im one of the only ones who thinks Shields has a possibility of pulling off an upset. 

I have Shields by split or submission. call me crazy


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Lets see good fighters -check, free - check, no Dana White - check. Can not wait thank you Strikeforce


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

So f*cking hyped right now, that intro was sick.

Who the hell is that black guy? He sounds like he doesn't know a damn thing and he can hardly speak......I hope he isn't calling the fights.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> So f*cking hyped right now, that intro was sick.
> 
> Who the hell is that black guy? He sounds like he doesn't know a damn thing and he can hardly speak......I hope he isn't calling the fights.


Gus is the king of MMA :sarcastic12:


----------

